# International Medic Blogs



## MMiz

Are you working overseas and keep a blog?  Post your URL!

WTEngel - Saudia Arabia - Saudi Red Crescent Authority - Blog
helimedic39  - Saudia Arabia - Saudi Red Crescent Authority - Blog
ExpatMedic0 - Saudia Arabia - Saudi Red Crescent Authority -Blog
A Canadian in Riyadh - Saudia Arabia - Blog
Mex  EMT-I - Mexico City, Mexico - Blog
Flobach - Austrila Blog
MadDog Medic - Middle East - Blog


----------



## WTEngel

*Thanks!*

Matt - 

Thanks for posting this! This is a great idea, and a great way to post our blogs and get some useful info out there for medics interested in traveling abroad!

TE


----------



## Armor10

*New Blog*

Hey guys I just started my own Blog. Not much there yet, but join and watch it grow. Oh ya, if you knew me you would know that it had to have some kind of Star wars theme. Just because. Here's the URL

http://medicaldroidinsaudi.blogspot.com/


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I should mention that I started one also a couple months ago. I havent updated it much though since nothing has changed with my work visa yet
http://mikerockssaudi.blogspot.com/


----------



## Armor10

*Blog*

So my wife hated my blog, and doesn't think it should contain a Star wars Theme. I'll work on something better and get back to you all.


----------



## MMiz

schulz said:


> I should mention that I started one also a couple months ago. I havent updated it much though since nothing has changed with my work visa yet
> http://mikerockssaudi.blogspot.com/


I've added your blog to the list.  Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## Mex EMT-I

*Hello*

Hi.

Im new on the forums.
Its just great to read from other emt´s around the globe.

Here i leave you my blog.

http://ambulancestoriesmexico.blogspot.com

Hope you like it.

Saludos de Mexico.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Hey Admin, Can we get the Mexican EMT's blog added to the above list also? Seems like a good one.


----------



## Mex EMT-I

Thanks a lot. I hope you like it.


----------



## MMiz

schulz said:


> Hey Admin, Can we get the Mexican EMT's blog added to the above list also? Seems like a good one.


Added


----------



## McGoo

Not mine, but a guy in my service:

http://flobach.com


----------



## Jon

McGoo... you work in Flobach's Republic? Sweet.

I'm gonna throw MadDog Medic in here, too.

http://maddogmedic.com/


----------



## maddogmedic

Howdy, Y'all! 

Thanks for posting my blog. I've just joined the forums. I found them while searching for info on CCEMT-P resources. I think I'll have a look around and see what's what. This is the first place I've found that has an organized "international" section for EMS. 

Cheers!

--maddog
maddogmedic.com


----------



## ExpatMedic0

maddog are you taking the CCEMT-P at UMBC this july? Where in the middle east are you working? I have done KSA and UAE, I am also heading back to the GCC later this year.


----------



## maddogmedic

Yep! I'll be there in July in Baltimore! (Yay! I miss the old "murder and heroin capital" of the USA!). Will you be there as well? PM or email me. I know all the best bars in B'more and the best ones near the class site (it's in a suburb of Baltimore called Catonsville). 

As far as where I'm working: I'll only say "the Middle East." Not much freedom of the press over here and there has been a pretty aggressive crackdown on social media users throughout the region. I'm probably ok but I'm not going to take any chances. 

Cheers!

_--maddog_


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Ya, I will see you at the UMBC in July.Once I get back over to the middle east later this year I am going to start a new blog as well. Anyway... Ill send you a PM with my email, I have a couple questions about Baltimore if thats ok.


----------



## paramedic220

anyone hiring medics for afghanistan or iraq


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I started a new blog if anyone is interested in being a paramedic in UAE paramedicinuae.blogspot.com


----------



## Pond Life

http://brokenparamedic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/30-year-veteran-paramedic-with.html
Many of you wouldn't relate to the politics behind the blog but it surround the destruction of the NHS by the government by selling it off to private companies as well as the huge negative impact our target driven EMS is having on the staff. We have gone beyond breaking point in the UK - the system broke a couple of years ago. We are now clinging on by our fingernails trying to survive the relentless workload.


----------



## trekmedics

Pond Life said:


> We have gone beyond breaking point in the UK - the system broke a couple of years ago.



What do you mean by "Beyond breaking point"? Are calls getting missed? Response times through the roof? What is the public's perception of this? Don't mean to be a nag -- just trying to get some context.  But sorry to hear. I used to work in San Diego and can empathize with massive stress on the workforce.


----------



## Pond Life

Daily occurrence in many ambulance services of stacking 20 or more 999 calls with no resources, response cars waiting on scene for ambulances with time critical patients for over an hour (my longest was 2 1/2 with a kid suffering status seizures), non time critical patients being left for well over six hours, treating patients in backs of ambulances in ED car parks for over an hour because the dept is overwhelmed, not having meal breaks in 12 hour shifts that often extend to 15 hours etc etc ad nauseam.
We have paramedics leaving the service in droves. The majority of our specialist paramedics have left for a better work/life balance origin now in GP practice - pays better as well


----------



## FNGperpetual

If any of yall are still active...any one working off shore on a drilling rig? 
  Doing research on how to get into that business...

God bless...


----------



## ambulance

Does Ireland recruit international Paramedics for ACP positions?
Is there any overseas medics already work in Ireland please?


----------

